# power Steering Leak



## 400ke30 (Sep 2, 2003)

After looking under my Uncles car, I found out that it wasn't the oil pan that was leaking. It's leaking power steering fluid, I couldn't locate exactly where but it's near the pump, if not, at the pump itself. My questions:
1) is this a commmon problem?
2) what parts should be replaced?
3) what is the difficulty of the job?

Thank you


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

not sure, rack/pinion might have to be rebuilt or replaced


----------



## buzzdav (Aug 9, 2007)

The 88 Maxima has a 3 piece power steering fluid line. It goes from the resevour to the pump. The line out of the resevour is metal. Next there is a seperating rubber/fiber line, followed by another metal line. Alot of leaks come from the rotted rubber/fiber line. The fluid from this line can blow around making it hard to determine where the leak is. Hope this helps anyone with a leak! BUZZDAV


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Could be a leaking PS pump from what you describe. Not a common problem-- but as these cars get older, things like a leaking PS pump are going to be a typical wear item.

Not too difficult if it's the PS pump but you do need to pull the accessory belt and drain the system before replacing it. It's also near the back of the engine so it's near the firewall-- not the most fun job...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You don't mention a year...97 Maximas had issues with the return hose leaking near where the steering column attaches to the rack & pinion. There was a voluntary recall (Campaign ID #8140) that addressed the issue. All that was involved was tightening up the clamp on the hose, topping off the system and cleaning off the residual oil.


----------

